# No corporation is above the law



## cheungministro

working on a few sentence to help out a lawyer friend for slogans to use. Would appreciate any guidance:

<< Other questions have their own threads. >>

3) "No *corporation *is above the law". (meaning no company is immune from the law).

my attempt: Nemo super legem est


----------



## relativamente

one must be aware that the English word law can correspondont both to Latin ius and lex, that are not exactly the same thing.In legal systems where the judges have a larger field of competence maybe is beter to say ius, and iuris peritus.This was the case in Roman Law.

<< Other question have their own threads. >>


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

How about _Societas nulla legibus soluta est_?


----------



## wandle

Stoicorum_simia said:


> How about _Societas nulla legibus soluta est_?


I would hesitate to say this was wrong, but it might be taken to mean 'No company is released from the laws' (implying it was previously subject to them).
Another way might be: _*nulla societas supra legem*_.


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

It was a reference to the legal principle 'princeps legibus solutus est'.


----------



## wandle

In that case it seems highly appropriate.


----------

